# Sunset in the Apple Orchard



## NJMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw the most amazing sunset last night in the midst of some purple clouds. C&C always welcome. Thanks for looking! 








This one was taken just a short distance from the location above, so I am going to title this:
*Sunset Near the Apple Orchard*.






Thanks for looking! 

NJ


----------



## Kimber57 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love #2.  Gorgeous photo.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you Kimber!  I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow! That is an amazing sunset!  Don't you just love when you have you camera handy when you come across one of those?!  I never do!   LOL

I like how you can see the apples on the tree in the first one.  What aperture did you use?  
And the second one is my favorite of the two.  It's just beautiful.  One of the nice things about being into photography, it lets you NOTICE everything around you, whereas so many others seem to skim right past everything!


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 12, 2007)

I think your first shot is the best!  The grass and trees look so surreal!
Your second shot looks a little shaky; I almost see a double image of a tree on the horizon.


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 12, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> Wow! That is an amazing sunset! Don't you just love when you have you camera handy when you come across one of those?! I never do!  LOL
> 
> I like how you can see the apples on the tree in the first one. What aperture did you use?
> And the second one is my favorite of the two. It's just beautiful. One of the nice things about being into photography, it lets you NOTICE everything around you, whereas so many others seem to skim right past everything!


 
Hi Kathi,
I think it was set to f/14.  Thank you the thoughtful comments!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 12, 2007)

AbelR74 said:


> I think your first shot is the best! The grass and trees look so surreal!
> Your second shot looks a little shaky; I almost see a double image of a tree on the horizon.


 
Thanks Abel. I'm not sure what you mean by double image of the tree. I had the camera on a tripod. It was a little gusty up on the ridge, so maybe the tree was swaying a little while I took the shot. 

Anyway, thanks for looking and commenting. I really appreciate it!


----------



## sleiselei (Sep 13, 2007)

Great photos, very beautiful colors.


----------



## heip (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice mix of lighting values and colours in the first one NJ but the fiolage is too green for me. IMO it competes with the sunset.
#2, nice.


----------



## D-50 (Sep 13, 2007)

I feel the colors in these photos look too unnatural, also due to the HDR processing and time lapse between exposures the tree lines have that odd look to them.  The green in the first ia way to overbearing imo.


----------



## Photofiend (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow on the first one!!  It looks like a HDR its so clear and brilliant colors to it! I like the second one but the rays of light distract me for some reason... could be my insane case of ADDDddddddddd....... wait what? lol still freaking stellar work man!


----------



## AbelR74 (Sep 13, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Thanks Abel. I'm not sure what you mean by double image of the tree. I had the camera on a tripod. It was a little gusty up on the ridge, so maybe the tree was swaying a little while I took the shot.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for looking and commenting. I really appreciate it!





Looking at it again, I see what you are saying and understand about the gusts affecting the tree tops.  The tips of the trees look just a bit pixelated to me.  Is is just me or do I have a hardware malfunction?


----------



## pacereve (Sep 13, 2007)

Amazing! The light in that first shot just makes me drool!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you to everyone for taking the time to comment.  I really do appreciate it!



sleiselei said:


> Great photos, very beautiful colors.


 
Thanks sleiselei! 



heip said:


> Nice mix of lighting values and colours in the first one NJ but the fiolage is too green for me. IMO it competes with the sunset.
> #2, nice.


 
Thanks for the good critique, heip! 



D-50 said:


> I feel the colors in these photos look too unnatural, also due to the HDR processing and time lapse between exposures the tree lines have that odd look to them. The green in the first ia way to overbearing imo.


 
I appreciate your critique.  I realize this style is not for everyone and thats okay.  Thanks for your honest opinion D-50. 



Photofiend said:


> Wow on the first one!!  It looks like a HDR its so clear and brilliant colors to it! I like the second one but the rays of light distract me for some reason... could be my insane case of ADDDddddddddd....... wait what? lol still freaking stellar work man!


 
Thanks photofiend. 



AbelR74 said:


> Looking at it again, I see what you are saying and understand about the gusts affecting the tree tops. The tips of the trees look just a bit pixelated to me. Is is just me or do I have a hardware malfunction?


 
I dont know, maybe a malfunction or maybe not.  I didnt notice any pixelation on my end.  Thanks for the reply. 



pacereve said:


> Amazing! The light in that first shot just makes me drool!


 
Thank you pacereve, I appreciate the nice words.


----------



## CapturingGlory (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice Photos.  The sun is so bright in the second that it hurt my eyes...even if it is a photo!!!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you CapturingGlory!  I appreciate your comments.


----------

